# Wet Pet Ideas



## evilmot (May 30, 2008)

I'm looking at getting a wet pet, or maybe a pair of them. I was looking at some of the parachromis species, motaguensis or managuensis have caught my eye. What other vivid, large, maybe rare or unusual carnivore/piscavore species are there? CA seems to have a number of good candidates, what other species have people enjoyed?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

as u had mentioned i go with a jag...what size tank u got?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah , tank size is gonna be the limiting factor. For shear size Cichla species are it for SAs , Parachromis species for CAs , and Tyranochromis for Africans though there may be one that gets bigger . Just not sure though. Rarity is something that depends on where you live. Whats common here may not be where you are .


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

For a wet pet you really can't go wrong with any of the Parachromis or Amphilophus families... Many of the Veijas are simply beautiful although I don't have personal experience with them regarding personalities...

My Trimacs were my absolute favorite big 'wet pets'...


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

I have to agree with toby. Flowerhorn, trimac,red devils have so far been my favorite large wet pets,of all the fish I've had over the years :thumb:


----------



## NY SURF RIDER (Dec 26, 2006)

In my 125g I have a JD, Red Tiger Mota, Freddy, and Hemicrhomis elongatus aka 5 star General of death... But I'm kinda disapointed they all turned out to be females.. all medium sized.. Wish I could restock the tank over and go w/ 1 monster trimac or another true wet pet.


----------



## BirdFish (Apr 27, 2009)

you really cant go wrong with Midas... not really rare but good fish. I also like the Amp. Chancho. I have a couple of those but they are still really small.


----------



## evilmot (May 30, 2008)

I will be starting it/them in a 55g, and moving to a 90g after our 200g is set up. A 125g could be in the future if needed. I just got rid of a large breeding pair of dempseys from the 90g. They were too skittish and shy. I would really like something with personality, that won't hide except at feeding time.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

cough, Midas, cough 

Big, great personality, color, everything you could want for a wet pet.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Dovii............. 8)


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a 75 gallon and went with a Red Devil, he is GREAT. *** had him for a while now and he is around 5-6". He loves to dig and come to the glass to check you out.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, can't go wrong with them. I am growing out one that looks a lot like yours. I call him hulk because of the sweet stash he's sporting.


----------



## simo1973 (Jul 22, 2007)

RD s are great wet pets , mines only 3 inch at the moment but growing fast.
here is a pic of it when it arrived








on relise








a month later















:thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

if you dont mind spending the money, id get a high grade flowerhorn off of www.aquaticwonderland.com or www.flowerhornsfrombeyond.com

just my opinion, but you dont get a better wet pet then a flowerhorn, and the high quality ones seem to have more interactive behavior then low grades in my honest opinion.


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

I would agree,affordable meaning about $20 to start with a 1" fish and pricing increasing rapidly by the inch.Again that also depends on the type of flowerhorn. :thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

not really depending on type of flowerhorn unless it is a King Kamfa. if you look at the typical strains, like ZZ, ZZM, KML, Kamfa, then all have cheap and expensive sides to them, KK and TK are pricey because they are new, which is why you see so many mislabeled fish being sold as KK, they can charge more.

as a first flowerhorn, if you choose this route, i would recommend a ZZ, ZZM, or KML (Red Dragon falls under ZZ category) they are much easier to care for, all are hardy, but some variants like the Kamfa are hard to reach max potential in looks.


----------



## SteelFist (Oct 19, 2007)

Another Great wet pet is the Cuban Cichlid (Nandopsis Tetracanthus)!! Mine never hid. A great pet!


----------



## simo1973 (Jul 22, 2007)

i have never been a fan of flowerhorns,but it would be boring if we all liked the same fish.
a nice big albino oscar would also be nice. :thumb:


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

Uaru - best wet pet I've ever had. Really interactive and ate lettuce from my fingers. Actually wanted to be "petted" when I was cleaning the tank.

Great fish!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

if you like more peaceful i definitely second Uaru! great fish with a load of personality

i like flowerhorns cause no 2 look identical.


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

I agree gage,There is no chance of dissapointment :thumb:


----------

